# french paramedic evolution



## dadi frenchi (Sep 17, 2012)

As specialist of the emergency care in my country, I was in charge of develop a new strategy in pre hospital emmergencies in Françe. It is the project over 10 years that begins today. I plan to set up it first of all within FRANÇE UMPS. I been a member of the 63rd company. Here is the web site of presentationdisplay. Can you express me your opinion? Thank you very much.

http://www.umps.fr/index.html


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 17, 2012)

dadi frenchi said:


> As specialist of the emergency care in my country, I was in charge of develop a new strategy in pre hospital emmergencies in Françe. It is the project over 10 years that begins today. I plan to set up it first of all within FRANÇE UMPS. I been a member of the 63rd company. Here is the web site of presentationdisplay. Can you express me your opinion? Thank you very much.
> 
> http://www.umps.fr/index.html



Hi dadi frenchi and welcome to EMTLIFE  always great to see and international face here.

Well my French is lousy but the site looks good. Well laid out and easy to navigate even for someone who doesn't speak the language. I like the equipment page and there are some incredible photos on there. 

I know there are some interesting differences between French EMS and US EMS and I look forward to hearing your input on some of the topics here.


----------



## dadi frenchi (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you bigbaldguy.
No more opinions?


----------



## Jambi (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank goodness for Google Translate.

It looks good and looks to be a great undertaking.  I'll spend more time with it when I get the chance.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Thank goodness for Google Translate.
> 
> It looks good and looks to be a great undertaking.  I'll spend more time with it when I get the chance.



Oh sure google translate well if you want to cheat. *throws Learning French for dummies in trash can*


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Sep 24, 2012)

I would love to express an opinion, but I don't speak a lick of french. Could you give us a summary of the website and what you are trying to accomplish? Or are you seeking an opinion of the layout of the website, because my lack of french will definitely prohibit me giving an opinion.

As much as I love Germany and Germans it was a rather useless language to learn haha.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 26, 2012)

The website lay out looks good. I would suggest eliminating the automatic music that plays form the video. That can be a real deal killer for many people for various reasons and also annoying. I would keep it so its still available but a person has to press "play" for the video and its sound/music to start. 

As for the websites information, I skimmed through it and it says your using doctors and nurses. Your title on our forum is listed as Paramedic? Are paramedics a new concept there? I am a U.S. Paramedic currently living in Denmark but I have worked in several country's so I am curious. 
PS: I just got back from Paris a few months ago, the food is superb!


----------



## dadi frenchi (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you very much for your observations. No, there has not yet paramedic in France. The umps63 explores the concept to impose on France. Currently, firefighters are the first aid and Samu made critical cares. SAMU (service d' Assistance Médicale d'Urgence) has one unit: SMUR (Service Médical d'Urgence et de Réanimation). That is composed of a team of hospital professionals.
Schulz, when you return to France, I would gladly visit our organization if you wish.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## med9911 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looked all over the site and it looks good. Very navigable. One suggestion would be a feedback link on the bottom of the page. Like a footer so that if there are every any dead links or problems with the page then you ncan click on the feedback link and the problem can be explained to the webmaster, who can then fix it. Your web page users are then able to help you police your own site. 

Best Regards,

James 

Cherché partout sur le site et il semble bon. Très navigable. Une suggestion serait d'un lien de commentaires sur le bas de la page. Comme un pied de page de sorte que si il ya tous les liens morts ou des problèmes avec la page, alors vous Ncan cliquer sur le lien des commentaires et le problème peut être expliqué au webmaster, qui peut le fixer. Vos utilisateurs des pages Web sont alors en mesure de vous aider à contrôler votre propre site.

Cordialement,

James


----------



## dadi frenchi (Oct 24, 2012)

thank you very much, I reflect your observations.
best regards
André


----------

